# First Time Winterizing, Help!



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi, we are trying to figure out how to get the caps off the low point drains. They seem like they are on there pretty good, and DH is afraid to break them. Do they twist off or pop off or?? Help!! Thanks!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

They just twist off.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

you may need another set of channel locks to hold the short piece of tubing but as said already the caps just twist off.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Once you get them off (yes they may break) put the new ones on hand tight. That is all that is required.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi, we did get them off, and yup, one broke. Do you by chance know where I could order a replacement online? We don't have an RV dealer near by. :/

Thanks, everyone, for the replies! You guys are AWESOME!~



CamperAndy said:


> Once you get them off (yes they may break) put the new ones on hand tight. That is all that is required.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They are PEX fittings and you can try your local home improvement stores.

Also just Google Plastic PEX caps and you should find plenty of sources.

Below is a typical source

Plumbers Stock .com


----------

